# Problème avec annotation intelligente de Pages sur Ipad



## Rollmops (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous  


J’ai un problème avec l’annotation intelligente dans l’appli Pages de l’iPad.

Je n’arrive plus à tracer des lignes ou à dessiner sur un texte comme avant.
Si je trace avec le stylet, il ne se passe rien, si je tape une fois sur la page, une fenêtre blanche se créé…(là le stylet fonctionne).
Annotations intelligentes est bien coché dans Pages.
J’ai refermé Pages, j’ai redémarré : rien.

Je viens de passer à iOS 14 : peut-être peut-être en est-ce la raison ?

Quelqu’un d’autre a-t-il eu le même problème ?

▶︎Je viens de vérifier sur un autre iPad plus ancien avec iOS 14 : je n’ai pas le même problème…
Donc ce n’est pas IOS 14.


----------

